# Chester



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I have pretty much exhausted every option, I've texted everyone, put it on my facebook a few times, as has OH and my friends, they have asked around for me, I've tried on here... I can't find him a home

I need him to find a new home as soon as really, it's prolonging the agony and i need to find a friend for Rosie before I go back to uni..

My OH has suggested that if we don't have any offers by tomorrow when he finishes work, the best thing to do would be to hand him back to the rescue :crying: I don't want to but it seems the only viable option and I know he will find a good home as they will home check..

I'm devistated  I wish I could tell him that all he has to do is be nice to Rosie..


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww :crying: where do u live?

Can you not get rosie a friend and keep Chester as a house rabbit or something? i duno what ur situation is? x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aww :crying: where do u live?
> 
> Can you not get rosie a friend and keep Chester as a house rabbit or something? i duno what ur situation is? x


we have foxes due to next door feeding them, but not every night. It was bad finding Pepsi dug up, I'd never want to find one of my two gone... or worse 

I also couldn't really afford 3, I'm a student, financially im ok, but 3 would be a bit tight..

Im in Newcastle-under-Lyme.... I sent a message to someone i went college with who loves her animals, she is off to see her friend later (also went college) who she says may be interested... so fingers crossed there...


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> we have foxes due to next door feeding them, but not every night. It was bad finding Pepsi dug up, I'd never want to find one of my two gone... or worse
> 
> I also couldn't really afford 3, I'm a student, financially im ok, but 3 would be a bit tight..
> 
> Im in Newcastle-under-Lyme.... I sent a message to someone i went college with who loves her animals, she is off to see her friend later (also went college) who she says may be interested... so fingers crossed there...


Fingers crossed! let us know how it goes!
Its very tempting... im just over an hour away from u... and if i cleaned out the shed i would have room... but my mum would proberbly kill me lol x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Fingers crossed! let us know how it goes!
> Its very tempting... im just over an hour away from u... and if i cleaned out the shed i would have room... but my mum would proberbly kill me lol x


but the clean shed would be nice... and my OH is prepared to drive anywhere to find him a good home


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> but the clean shed would be nice... and my OH is prepared to drive anywhere to find him a good home


stop it  im sat here thinking of cleaning out the shed and making it rabbit friendly..... he'd have 2 stories all to himself too... its a wendy house thing with windows and stuff :lol:

NO! stop it! lol x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> stop it  im sat here thinking of cleaning out the shed and making it rabbit friendly..... he'd have 2 stories all to himself too... its a wendy house thing with windows and stuff :lol:
> 
> NO! stop it! lol x


he he he... he would love that!! he is a good boy really


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> stop it  im sat here thinking of cleaning out the shed and making it rabbit friendly..... he'd have 2 stories all to himself too... its a wendy house thing with windows and stuff :lol:
> 
> NO! stop it! lol x


You know you want to :thumbup:

I wish I had more space to help out, but unless the boy's bond with the trio I don't have any more space


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> he he he... he would love that!! he is a good boy really


My bebe lives alone happily atm but im about to start bonding her with the other 2 bunnies to see how she goes. Hmm.. keep me informed about the other lead u may have.. ill see how it goes  Ill say no for now but... well c hehe x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> You know you want to :thumbup:
> 
> I wish I had more space to help out, but unless the boy's bond with the trio I don't have any more space


Well im thinking if Bebe bonds well... ill have 3 happy bunnies and might be able to have a solo bunny...

Chester seems a good boy.. do u think he just doesnt like Rosie? or is it ALL rabbits?  x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Well im thinking if Bebe bonds well... ill have 3 happy bunnies and might be able to have a solo bunny...
> 
> Chester seems a good boy.. do u think he just doesnt like Rosie? or is it ALL rabbits?  x


I honestly couldn't say, I'm not gonna lie and say yes as I genuinly don't know. they have the opposite personalities and Rosie is in his 'house' so it is possibly her.. He has not bit or attacked her nastily, it is just fur pulling but there is only so much of that Rosie can take and she came back from bonding a bit jumpy and sad so it is unfair to continue the bonding process on her, otherwise I would have kept on trying.. Rosie is a very soft girl, never bit anyone and is so friendly she just takes it from him


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I honestly couldn't say, I'm not gonna lie and say yes as I genuinly don't know. they have the opposite personalities and Rosie is in his 'house' so it is possibly her.. He has not bit or attacked her nastily, it is just fur pulling but there is only so much of that Rosie can take and she came back from bonding a bit jumpy and sad so it is unfair to continue the bonding process on her, otherwise I would have kept on trying.. Rosie is a very soft girl, never bit anyone and is so friendly she just takes it from him


yeh i understand.. could be that hes just taken a grudge against Rosie but then again he might just want to live alone. i feel so bad for u that ur in this position  but poor Rosie sounds like shes tried.

If he bonded with my bebe it would be perfect but if not he would have to live outside in the wendy house... which wouldnt be too bad if hes use to living outside?
Hmm... how old is chester? x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> yeh i understand.. could be that hes just taken a grudge against Rosie but then again he might just want to live alone. i feel so bad for u that ur in this position  but poor Rosie sounds like shes tried.
> 
> If he bonded with my bebe it would be perfect but if not he would have to live outside in the wendy house... which wouldnt be too bad if hes use to living outside?
> Hmm... how old is chester? x


as long as he has his space I don't think he minds to be honest.. he doesn't pester for fuss but he will come sit at my feet when he wants some..

not really sure, he is not old, he jumps about and is fuill of energy, he was found on a road in Manchester and taken to the rescue where we got him, we have put him at around 2 but it is a guess


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> as long as he has his space I don't think he minds to be honest.. he doesn't pester for fuss but he will come sit at my feet when he wants some..
> 
> not really sure, he is not old, he jumps about and is fuill of energy, he was found on a road in Manchester and taken to the rescue where we got him, we have put him at around 2 but it is a guess


Aww he sounds lovely  what breed is he? x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aww he sounds lovely  what breed is he? x


i think he is a neth/lionhead cross.. i shall try get some pictures.. he is not keen on having it taken lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> i think he is a neth/lionhead cross.. i shall try get some pictures.. he is not keen on having it taken lol


aw hes a little thing then  i have 2 neths and bebe is a lop. Wish i hadnt asked... im a softie for lionheads... ive always wanted one lol x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> aw hes a little thing then  i have 2 neths and bebe is a lop. Wish i hadnt asked... im a softie for lionheads... ive always wanted one lol x


he is quite small, smaller than Rosie. he has the little ears of a nethie and a little mane on top lol!!

Just charging my phone to take some up to date pics of him..


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> he is quite small, smaller than Rosie. he has the little ears of a nethie and a little mane on top lol!!
> 
> Just charging my phone to take some up to date pics of him..


Fingers crossed you find a home for him sweetie, and soon !


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> aw hes a little thing then  i have 2 neths and bebe is a lop. Wish i hadnt asked... im a softie for lionheads... ive always wanted one lol x


Come on hun...seriously you NEED more...i am your conscience speaking!!! xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Come on hun...seriously you NEED more...i am your conscience speaking!!! xx


and you should always listen to your conscience 

.....do you thin k she has gone to clean the shed?!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> Fingers crossed you find a home for him sweetie, and soon !


thank you  as we fly on Monday, I really want to find it before we go, i'd feel more relaxed knowing he is sorted and i don't need to worry about it when we get back


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Stop trying to persuade me :lol: i keep thinking of ways to trick my mum.... hehe were 'fostering him' ..... haha x


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Stop trying to persuade me :lol: i keep thinking of ways to trick my mum.... hehe were 'fostering him' ..... haha x


I'm sure if you explained the situation........!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

I am just to far away or i would have him


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww poor Chester, I really hope you get him sorted soon. You know I would but after turning the shed into one big bunny playhouse(for the 6 now!) and having a definate NO for house buns, I just can't take the Hope lookalike 

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Stop trying to persuade me :lol: i keep thinking of ways to trick my mum.... hehe were 'fostering him' ..... haha x


Im sure she would love him and forget that he was being 'fostered'!!



spudsmummy said:


> I am just to far away or i would have him





hazyreality said:


> Awww poor Chester, I really hope you get him sorted soon. You know I would but after turning the shed into one big bunny playhouse(for the 6 now!) and having a definate NO for house buns, I just can't take the Hope lookalike
> 
> *Heidi*


thanks guys 

Well it is now almost 8pm and heard nothing off my friend and we only have til tomorrow at 2pm


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I really hope you find a solution. Keeping everything crossed for you and Chester. :wink5:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Have you told the rescue you're rehoming him? What about pming SOAD on the rescue forum and putting him in the 'in need' section?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I feel so bad for your situation :crying: I dont think mum will let me have another  but i just feel so bad for u and poor chester  x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> Have you told the rescue you're rehoming him? What about pming SOAD on the rescue forum and putting him in the 'in need' section?


we discussed it after the bonding didn't wok and they said they would take him back no probelm.. looks like he is going to have to go there


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I feel awful for you and Chester... Mums out at the moment but shes due back soon so ill tell her your story and see what she says. :crying: x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I feel awful for you and Chester... Mums out at the moment but shes due back soon so ill tell her your story and see what she says. :crying: x


thank you x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> thank you x


trying to talk her into it  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Mum says she doesnt want a rabbit (how she put it) '..locked in the shed' and we dont have any room for him in the house :crying:

Im so gutted i cant help u! I thought mum might be ok with the idea but shes completely against it for some reason  im sooooo sorry tink! I hope u find something xxxxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Mum says she doesnt want a rabbit (how she put it) '..locked in the shed' and we dont have any room for him in the house :crying:
> 
> Im so gutted i cant help u! I thought mum might be ok with the idea but shes completely against it for some reason  im sooooo sorry tink! I hope u find something xxxxx


thank you for trying anyway hun, appreciate it..

not heard back off friend either so it is looking like he is going back to the rescue centre :crying: :crying:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> thank you for trying anyway hun, appreciate it..
> 
> not heard back off friend either so it is looking like he is going back to the rescue centre :crying: :crying:


:crying: i hope someone comes forward xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww tink i know this must be horrible. will the rescue let you rehome him? i had to sign a contract stating that i could never give George to anyone but them again? just a point, at least you know he will find a good home there and you could even visit until he does find a home or while u bond rosie with another bunny. I'm sure they would keep you informed of his progress and at the rescue I help out at the house rabbits always go quickly as their personalities really show through.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> aww tink i know this must be horrible. will the rescue let you rehome him? i had to sign a contract stating that i could never give George to anyone but them again? just a point, at least you know he will find a good home there and you could even visit until he does find a home or while u bond rosie with another bunny. I'm sure they would keep you informed of his progress and at the rescue I help out at the house rabbits always go quickly as their personalities really show through.


well after the bonding failed I did say I may rehome him, they said they would prefer to do it but I reassured them I would make sure he went to a suitable home with a friend with all he needs so he is local to me (rescue is over an hours drive away) they said they will happily take him back if I can't fond anywhere for him..

I ws going to take him yesterday but I just couldn't  so he is going to boarding with Rosie whilst we are away, it wil cost me another £54 but I'll get some time with him when i get back


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> well after the bonding failed I did say I may rehome him, they said they would prefer to do it but I reassured them I would make sure he went to a suitable home with a friend with all he needs so he is local to me (rescue is over an hours drive away) they said they will happily take him back if I can't fond anywhere for him..
> 
> I ws going to take him yesterday but I just couldn't  so he is going to boarding with Rosie whilst we are away, it wil cost me another £54 but I'll get some time with him when i get back


Oh hun....*hugs* if you can't bring yourself to give him away, can't you sort out a fox proof hutch in the garden? You can buy special locks and mesh to keep them out - here's some examples but i bet there's loads more if you look around - Want a Fox Proof Rabbit run? Heavy duty Fox Proof Mesh., or failing that, have you got room for a shed to put him in? It doesn't have to be a huge shed for one bunny. Have a good holiday and keep smiling if i don't speak to you before xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Zippstar said:


> Oh hun....*hugs* if you can't bring yourself to give him away, can't you sort out a fox proof hutch in the garden? You can buy special locks and mesh to keep them out - here's some examples but i bet there's loads more if you look around - Want a Fox Proof Rabbit run? Heavy duty Fox Proof Mesh., or failing that, have you got room for a shed to put him in? It doesn't have to be a huge shed for one bunny. Have a good holiday and keep smiling if i don't speak to you before xx


I dont think its fair to have a bun on their own outside.

I feel for Tinks i really do, i know how horrible it is to look at giving a bun up... im still not 100% my group will work, im so desperate for it to though.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> Oh hun....*hugs* if you can't bring yourself to give him away, can't you sort out a fox proof hutch in the garden? You can buy special locks and mesh to keep them out - here's some examples but i bet there's loads more if you look around - Want a Fox Proof Rabbit run? Heavy duty Fox Proof Mesh., or failing that, have you got room for a shed to put him in? It doesn't have to be a huge shed for one bunny. Have a good holiday and keep smiling if i don't speak to you before xx


We did think about that, but then Rosie is in desperate need of a bunny friend, she pokes her head through the fence for Chester to groom her  so three rabbits, not sure I could afford vet bills... it's a toughie x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> We did think about that, but then Rosie is in desperate need of a bunny friend, she pokes her head through the fence for Chester to groom her  so three rabbits, not sure I could afford vet bills... it's a toughie x


PDSA could help?  x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> I dont think its fair to have a bun on their own outside.
> 
> I feel for Tinks i really do, i know how horrible it is to look at giving a bun up... im still not 100% my group will work, im so desperate for it to though.


I don't think it would be too bad in a shed provided I spent time with him every day, in the house, when im at uni, no one is in all day and then most my evenings are spent upstairs working so they don't get a massive amount of attention off me.. I try to give them time first thing when i feed them and then in the evening..


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

crofty said:


> I dont think its fair to have a bun on their own outside.
> 
> I feel for Tinks i really do, i know how horrible it is to look at giving a bun up... im still not 100% my group will work, im so desperate for it to though.


Rags is outside on her own, not by choice because she used to have Rory opposite, but until we get her a friend she will continue to be out there and she's fine. I make sure she's got a variety of toys which I rotate around daily, and food and hay, plus i go out there every evening and bring her in to the house as well. each to their own, but I don't personally think them being on their own outside is bad unless they are neglected, which i'm sure Chester wouldn't be. Of course it's better if they have a friend and we will be getting Rags a friend at some point (current financial worries have meant we have to hold off or I would have taken Chester myself )

I'm sure your group will work, you're a great bunny mummy


----------

